# Rabbits like to chew on brick and mortar?



## sharper (Apr 8, 2009)

Bailey has discovered her love for my brick fireplace. I can hear her chewing on the mortar sticking out from between the bricks. She has gotten obsessed with it. A squirt of water distracts her for a split second, but she immediately goes back to what she's doing. She's not doing any damage. I don't even see any slight marks where she chewed. But is it okay for her to be doing this? Is this normal?

Is there something else I should get her that is similar to the feel, like a pumice stone or something? lol I'm just baffled by this behavior. At least it has gotten her away from my wood baseboards. lol So weird.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe someone else knows for sure but I don't think that it will hurt her as long as she's not eating it.
I wish I had a fireplace for mine to chew on; probably keeps the teeth in great shape 

(now someone else will probably tell you it is dangerous; LOL)


----------



## anneq (Apr 8, 2009)

My rabbits have enjoyed the lava rocks they sell in pet supply stores ..some don't even sniff it, but others take to it with gusto - I guess if they're chewing on lava, the mortar wouldn't hurt - I'd be concerned though what kind of chemical make-up is in the mortar - time to google or ask a stone-mason, lol.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 8, 2009)

tell Bailey that my 7mth old rex buck Hartleybun is also partial to a nibble of brick:rollseyes

we have a brick wall on one side of the garden and on serveral occasions i've seen him nibbling it. cant see anything on the wall that would appeal to a rabbit! he stands on his hind legs, front paws on the wall with his face pressed up against it.

he has also been seen nibbling on the wheelbarrow. this is obviously not as tasty as the brick because he's stopped doing this.

he's had recent check up and his teeth are fine.he has an appletree to nibble as well as hay and toys.


----------



## sephira (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's buns do that!! Mika and Sasha love the fireplace mortar when they get to run around in the living room. When I first saw them doing it I freaked out because I figured it wasn't good for their teeth! I just usually keep a close eye on them when they're in that room so they don't get too carried away.

The sound of it is maddening, though, don't you think?? :nerves1


----------



## sharper (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh good. I was thinking this must be one weird rabbit. Good to know there are others out there.

Yes, the scrapping sound of the teeth against it is awful sounding. It sounds like she's actually crunching it off in pieces, but whenever I look, there aren't any marks.

Oh lava rocks! I didn't think of that!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow that is a bit bizzare. Tony will eat anything but we don't have any mortar around. Just keep an eye on their teeth. You can also buy products meant to keep dogs from chewing on stuff, or put a bit of diluted tabasco on there.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 8, 2009)

:yeahthat:3 year old roxy doesnt do it. id put it down to hartleybuns' age and the fact that he had lived exclusively in a hutch until i got him. a bit like babies putting everything in their mouths.

am keeping an eye on the teeth tho' 

rexes:rollseyes


----------

